# 詞 / 辭



## Testing1234567

他们[詞和辭]在什么情况之下相通？


----------



## Dingdongdong

词典与辞典：词、辞在表达言词、文词时意义相通，但在古代，“词”可以用来指“语助”，（虚词）如，《经传释词》、《词诠》（解释虚词）“辞”的指称 范围比“词”大，一般来说，以收录语文词汇为主的语文词典多称为“词典”，而以收录术语、专名、学科性词汇为主的被称为辞典。
辞书是字典、词典、辞典的统称字典是主要用来解释汉字的形、音、义的工具书词典是主要用来解释词语的意义、概念、用法的工具书。（相关链接http://lib.bjut.edu.cn/fan/wenjianke_sheke/dictionary.htm）


----------



## Testing1234567

Dingdongdong said:


> “辞”的指称 范围比“词”大，一般来说，以收录语文词汇为主的语文词典多称为“词典”，而以收录术语、专名、学科性词汇为主的被称为辞典。


但是你只能说虚词不能说虚辞呀。。。还有，你只说了词典和辞典，那其他的例子呢？Thanks in advance!


----------



## YangMuye

日本人似乎刚好反过来，“辞”才是语助。


----------



## Skatinginbc

清代段玉裁認為詞與辭「其義迥別」. 『說文解字注』: 詞者, 文字形聲之合也  vs. 辭者，說也...篇章也 (http://www.zdic.net/z/24/sw/8A5E.htm). 我個人的習慣用法和段玉裁的定義相符: 有關 lexicon, semantics, phonology, morphology, and syntax 的, 我都用「詞」 (e.g., 褒詞, 反義詞, 構詞法, 語助詞, 念念有詞); 有關 pragmatics, rhetoric, discourse analysis 的, 我都用「辭」 (e.g., 修辭學, 誇大其辭, 辯口利辭, 不假辭色, 欲加之罪何患無辭). 分不清的, 我就隨便用 (e.g., 悼辭 vs. 悼詞,  言辭 vs. 言詞).

另外, 楚辭 vs. 宋詞; 「辭」可當動詞 (e.g., 推辭, 告辭).


----------



## Testing1234567

但為何致辭通致詞？詞非為說也…


----------



## Skatinginbc

因此楚辭與宋史用「致辭」, 而非「致詞」. 後來「辭」「詞」混用, 「致辭」俗作「致詞」.


----------



## Testing1234567

我個人亦認為詞辭有很大分別，but they seem to have fused together already...


----------



## jaysings

那辞职的“辞”又怎么解释？


----------



## Testing1234567

辭亦作離別：告辭、不辭而別、辭去、辭職


----------



## SuperXW

Testing1234567 said:


> 但是你只能说虚词不能说虚辞呀。。。还有，你只说了词典和辞典，那其他的例子呢？Thanks in advance!


我觉得dingdongdong已经基本解释了现代用法。

我个人觉得，现代用法的最主要分别是：
词代表words： 虚词 非 虚辞
辞代表expressions： 修辞 非 修词


----------



## MollyD

Testing1234567 said:


> 但為何致辭通致詞？詞非為說也…



个人觉得， 中文有一个很大的问题， 就是”用错的人多了， 错的也变成了对的" 我觉得“致辞”是比较正确的， “辞”很多时候代表具体的言语。


----------



## xiaolijie

MollyD said:


> 个人觉得， 中文有一个很大的问题， 就是”用错的人多了， 错的也变成了对的" 。


说得好!
Welcome to the forum, Molly!


----------



## Ghabi

Testing1234567 said:


> 我個人亦認為詞辭有很大分別，but they seem to have fused together already...


這是把問題說反了。現代的用法混亂，正正是因為古代兩個字是常常混用的，並不是古代有分別現在卻用混了。樓上說虛詞用「詞」，的確這是《說文》裡的用法，但在更早的詩經《毛傳》裡，用的卻是「辭」，後世也有人用「詞」有人用「辭」。

又譬如「歌詞」，現代習慣用「詞」，古代卻有用「辭」的，很多很多詞語都是這樣，現代的習慣寫法如何，只是一種偶然。至於用「詞」來表示語言學裡的word/Wort，那是很近代的事，過去字（書寫單位）、詞（語言單位）都一概稱為「字」。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

语言演变而已，各个语言都有这个现象，比如within 和 in。

现在区别词和辞，恐怕只能靠死记硬背——习惯怎么用就怎么用。反正这个对中国人不成问题。

至于外国人——背吧。


----------

